# Xecuter SX Pro fast Shipping from within Europe



## Zap2000 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi looking at the reseller page seems mostly shady Asian sites claiming to be in diff countries. I'm trying to find ppl who have experience with order one that's ships within Europe to house fast I'm in U.K.?


----------



## gaga24 (Nov 21, 2018)

https://nds-card.com/ got my parcels in 10-15days.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 28, 2018)

gaga24 said:


> https://nds-card.com/ got my parcels in 10-15days.


Ships from EU or China?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zap2000 said:


> Hi looking at the reseller page seems mostly shady Asian sites claiming to be in diff countries. I'm trying to find ppl who have experience with order one that's ships within Europe to house fast I'm in U.K.?


Check homepage of TX, there's a site(mod3ds maybe) claiming that they can ship from USA and EU, you may ask them.


----------



## Spider_Man (May 27, 2019)

If you want a fast uk reseller visit GameGadgetsuk.

Uk based, free postage first class signed for. Most orders arrive next working day.

https://www.facebook.com/GameGadgetsuk/

And trust me when i say this, all the other resellers listed as Europe and ship to uk are not uk based.

I can confirm that only modmyswitch (has bad rep for ignoring customers and orders) and GameGadgetsuk are the only resellers that are based in the uk.


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 21, 2019)

Hope1990 said:


> emm, if you want to find one EU reseller, you can check *Flashcarda.com* site, I find they said can ship from EU.


From France, yes


----------



## Spider_Man (Jun 21, 2019)

Gamegadgets ship from uk


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 21, 2019)

Win a Free SX Pro from the Giveaway, haha


----------

